# طريقة أخرى لصناعة الصابون السائل



## rami_rg (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الجيد و قد وجدت الكثير من الطرق لصناعة الصابون في هذا الموقع و الكثير من المواقع وو جدت الكثير من ال((عك)) فأحببت أن أشارك بطريقتي المتواضعة التي أعمل بها فأنا بفضل الله لدي محل و أقوم بتصنيع الصابون و أحب أن ؤأكد أنني أعمل بهذه الطريقة أي أنها ليست من الهواء كما لدى البعض.....................
أولا المكونات: (لتصنيع 120 كيلو صابون):75::75::75:
1-6 كيلو سلفونيك
2-حوالي 2 كيلو صودا سايلة
3-3كيلو تكسابون
4-100 جرام تايلوز
5- 2 كيلو سولو(سلفات مغنيسيوم)
6- لون
7-ريحة
8- ورق PH
ثانيا الطريقة::75::75::75:
ـــ نقوم باذابة ال100 جرام تايلوز في 3/4 البرميل مية مع التقليب الجيد جدا و من الممكن أن نضع ملعقة بولي
ـــ ثم نتركه مدة كافية حوالي ساعتين
ـــ نضع ال6 كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد على فترات ويترك لساعتين
ـــثم نضع الصودا مع التقليب الجيد ثم معادلة ال ph حى يصل الى رقم 7 أي لون الورقة أخضر مائل الى الاصفرار فاذا كانت الورقة حمراء نضع صودا و اذا كانت زرقاء نضع سلفونيك و هكذا حتى يص الph الى اللون المطلوب:19:
ـــ ثم يترك مدة كافية ثم نضع التكسابون مع التقليب الجيد على فترات و عند التأكد من ذوبان جميع الخامات و اعادة قياس ال ph للتأكد من المعادلة نضع ال 2 كيلو سولو ثم نضع اللون و يجب تذوييب اللو ن خارجيا ثم نضع اللون بعد ذلك في الخليط و الرائحة حسب الرغبة و تركيز الرائحة
و هاكذا أصبح عندنا صابون سائل جيد و سعره مناسب من الناحية التجارية فسعر البرميل ال 120 كيلو في حدود من 120 الى 130 جنيه مصري
**** هناك بعض الملاحظات يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار:
التقليب الجيد ، الخامات الجيدة ، المعادلة المضبوطة ، ترك فترات كافية بين و ضع الخامات لتحقيق الذوبان الجيد
__________هذا ما أعلم و الله أعلى و أعلم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## ابو ميزر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaank you


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 سبتمبر 2011)

تمااااااااااااااااام تركيبة جيدة جدا وتكلفتها زى ما قلت بالضبط من 120 الى 130 جنيه
شكرا لك


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

_*الشكر لله ياجماعة المهم انكم تكونوا استفتدم و أنا في الخدمة
*_


----------



## سامر يوسف السيد (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتير يا صديقي


----------



## yara_132 (10 يناير 2012)

شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## eng-bg-2011 (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي
ذكرت في موضوعك ... ملعقة من البولي - وهذه لم أفهمها

وأود معرفة الاسم العلمي لل تايلوز كي يسهل علي ايجاده

أخيرا ماهي استعمالات هذا الصابون أواني أم أيدي

فلو تتكرم علي بالشرح وبارك الله فيك
​


----------



## alfy551 (13 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ((طريقة تمام الله ينور عليك اخى رامىبارك الله فيك))ولى تعقيب بسيط وهو اضافة ربع كيلو فورمالين لحفظ المنتج وشكراا محمد الالفى


----------



## الجريسي (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (21 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخونا بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## noney 3asal (28 يناير 2012)

الموضوع جميل جدا والتركيبة سهلة ان شاء الله نجربها بس عندى استفسار ايه دور السولو والتايلوز؟


----------



## matrix2022 (14 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لك وبارك فيك اخى الحبيب وتعيقيبا على الاخ الفى اعتقد وحسبما قرات اخى ان الفورمالين مادة مسرطنه فلا يجب استعمالها اخى الحبيب وجزاكم الله خيرا وكنت اود ان اعرف ما هو دور السولو اما ردا على دور التايلوز فهو مادة مثخنه تعطى قوام للصابون (لزوجه) لكن مع مواد اخرى مثل الملح هذا ما اعلم والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## yyamenn (20 أبريل 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووور 
بس لي سؤال هل هذا الصابون يستخدم لليدين ؟؟ واذا كان الجواب لا 

فأريد خلطة صابون سائل يستخدم لليدين لو سمحت *


----------



## adel allam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

البولى هو بولى اكريماليد وهو مادة مثل حبيبات السكر وتستخدم فى اضافة ثقل للصابون


----------



## adel allam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*هناك فرق بين الصابون المستخدم للاوانى والمستخدم لغسيل اليدين (هاند سوب) وللاسف الكثير من الاماكن والمحلات تستخدم الصابون العادى لغسيل ايدى العملاء توفيراً للمال لان تركيبة النوعين مختلفين عن بعض
*


----------



## ATIFHANA (30 أكتوبر 2012)

How much water is used exactly? and the concentration of caustic soda?


----------



## mohammadelrayees (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اذا اردت ان تفيد البعض بعلمك فلا تسيئ الى العامة بلفظك انت تقول الموقع مليئ بالعك ان كنت تراة هكذا فأستر عيبة ولا تفضحة وخذ ما تراة صالح ودعك من العك 
والملافض سعد


----------

